# regular savings account



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello. Can any one help.

I've currently got a regular savings account with HSBC and seeing as I can only put in a maximum of £250 a month I was wondering can I have multiple regular savings accounts. EG open a Barclays, NatWest, firstdirect regular savings account all at the same time. ?

I've looked into fixed rate savers and the interest is beyond a joke.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

yes you can but you can only have one isa. Isa's are tax free and have a maximum you can pay in per tax year

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/savings/isa-allowance/


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes you can have multiple regular savers with different banks. A lot of banks won't allow you to have more then one with the same provider. I like the Regular Saver as it gives me restricted access. Always works for me.


----------

